# Small condo, appliance cost recommendations



## Snowy334 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi everyone!

My husband and I are in the middle of several different remodeling decisions right now. At the moment we are looking at appliances.

We have a very small kitchen. And I do mean very small, 10 x 10 I believe. We are appliance shopping for a dishwasher, stove and fridge.

We plan to sell the place at some point in 2 -5 years depending on circumstances. We want to make the right decisions now to allow us to enjoy the place while we are here, and to allow us to set the place up for sale later.

We would like to get stainless steel appliances because we first like the look of them, and we've heard that stainless is what buyers want these days. But the range of stainless appliances is vast! 

So my question is, what is a good amount to spend? We are going to sell and don't want to overspend on things we will leave behind. Any have suggestions?

Thanks!!


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't quote appliance costs because I live in Canada - things are more expensive here!

But - since you're about to buy new AND since you have a small kitchen - I wanted to urge you to purchase a counter-depth fridge. I can't tell you how much of a difference it makes esthetically when your fridge isn't sticking out 6 to 8 inches from your counter! Be sure to measure the area where your fridge goes... counter-depth fridges can sometimes be wider (especially if it has french doors - but this depends on the manufacturer).


----------

